# What a difference a few feet makes



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I've found myself in this scenario numerous times, more than I can remember. But this was the first time not to be on the wrong end of it. So many times we've been fishing and watched the people not 20yds down just hammer fish over and over, yet we can't get a bite on anything. Saturday night, we were the ones for awhile that had the bite all night long. We fished the dike with our lights Saturday night/Sunday morning and had fish all night. We ended up with 18 in the box between the two of us, but we easily could have brought back our limit. We were "culling" the keepers we were catching, and wouldn't keep a fish that was barely legal and all but one were well over 16" and thick fish. Biggest was right at 19", no 20"ers like we're usually able to find at least one of on a good night. 

This was by far the best saltwater fishing trip I've ever been on. We've worked hard to get our setup together to be able to catch fish, and lots of 2.5hr drives to the dike for a Saturday night fishing trip and it's all finally came together. I caught 4 or 5 on artis and the rest on live shrimp. Lots of fish caught not keepers


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Pre-cleaning pic


----------

